# Smoked Meatloaf wrapped in Bacon



## rweidner86 (Feb 3, 2014)

For the Super Bowl I smoked a Meat loaf wrapped in bacon on my RF stick burner.  Weather was a little nicer to me this time around as it was 22 Degrees rather than 14!!  It's getting closer to Summer as we know it!!  Here are a few pics of the smoke.













IMG_1443.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014


















IMG_1446.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014


















IMG_1447.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014


















IMG_1461.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014


















IMG_1463.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014






Couple More













IMG_1466.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014


















IMG_1467.JPG



__ rweidner86
__ Feb 3, 2014






People loved it.

     I also smoked a brisket but have not uploaded the pics yet.


----------



## mchar69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very Nice!  How long does it take and at what temp?  Juicy!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks fabulous!!!

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## rweidner86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mchar69,
     It takes about 4 hours or so at 275. You get that nice crisp of the bacon but still very juicy on the inside. It was great!!  Just want it to warm up here in MI. We are having the coldest winter in a loooooong time. I'm sick of smoking in 5-10 degree weather. Lol


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 26, 2014)

That meatloaf looks great. I hear ya on the cold weather.   I Am ready for spring , brother ! Bring it !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2014)

That looks Outstanding, Ryan!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Nice Job----Cold weather & all !!!

Bear


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 26, 2014)

It aint nice to show pics like that to hungry fat boys. Great job Sir!


----------



## skootchnc (Jul 27, 2014)

I did my first (and second) meatloafs today













0727140842.jpg



__ skootchnc
__ Jul 27, 2014


















SAM_0281.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jul 27, 2014






BJs warehouse no longer carrys the "Italian Meatloaf Mix"... equal parks Beef, Pork, and Lamb (was $7.99 for 2 pounds)

So I went ahead and bought the three meats and made my own.

1 pound each...

1/2 cup parmesan cheese

sprinkle each, garlic powder, crushed red peppers, italian seasoning and my own rub

splash of worchester and one egg.

Mix well, form up and let sit.

Did a lattace of Bacon, fired up the smoker and away she went.

2.5 hours later, @ 165 internal, out of the smoker and under wraps.

I placed a "cooling rack under the meat loaf, and an aluminum pan under that to catch the drips.

My wife was a bit gunshy because of the bacon... (she liked the chicken I had bacon wrapped... but not so much the bacon) this time she decleared it "good"..... and there was much rejoicing


----------

